# Surf Rod Test Casting Results



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

4 testers 20 casts 5casts with each set up. same rod blanks same reels and line. Set ups- modified cof-sv concept-k frame set up-Lc low riders. Low rider set up similer to st. croix mojo factory rod. Low riders threw about 7% less than other 3 set ups. same rod different guide placement. larger butt guides. 15% better casts. The other 3 set ups were within 1.25% of each other. they were not looking just for distance but for consistency also.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Fun Stuff! 

Can you give a little more detail would love to see what you came up with.

Type of Line?

Stripper guide size for each setup?

Size reel used?

When you say larger butt guides larger by how much/ What size.

I was reading Dale Clemens Advanced Custom Rod Building again this week and he talks about lager guides versus taller guides on spinning rods in pretty good detail. He seems to think that the taller is better/more important because it keeps the line form touching the blank. 

I can not argue one way of the other as I have never tested it.

Joe


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casting Results*

Is this the same results as posted on other rodbuilding forums? Some pretty good testing.

I hate it when people put Low Rider guides on rods that they weren't designed for and say that Low Riders cast less than other guide configurations.

LR guides were designed for rods 11 feet and longer and they, including some rod manufacturers , build short(er) rods that way and try to claim that they work. True; but not at their peak effectiveness.

I will use other guide configurations on rods less than 11 feet long. C2


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I see link to test for all to see for themselves.

http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,385884

Joe


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Im with Charlie. LC guides are optimized for 12' rods where the stripper is pushed out up to 42inches and in conjunction with 30# or less braid wich doesnt care less what size ring it flows through. The guides are also designed to be used as a flip flop conventional or spin rod. I see these guides discontinued in the near future. Lots of confusion with usage on these. They have been a guide set where Fuji set the guidlines and then manufactures and builders try and do there own thing with them thinking they can greatly improve upon somthing Fuji has put good R&D on.


----------

